# Buster, Staffie (Brindle), 1 year old needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Please note that Buster has had his name changed to Zebedee, but they are the same dog )

Buster, Staffie (Brindle), 1 year old needs home!



His Story: Buster was found stray and since coming into the pound further bounced out of 2 homes. We have taken him on and he is responding to training and has become very special to us all.

Salient points: Young bouncy Staffie full of affection, but had few skills before he arrived. Was reactive to dogs, but now walks well. Needs secure garden and older children as he is clumsy and still a little mouthy.

Advert: Buster was busting! with energy as young Staffies around the year mark are. Eager to please and not really sure why the world reacted like it did to his fullness of heart and "delighted to meet you" routine. Buster is now learning how to walk nicely on a harness or/and halti. He has learnt how to meet dogs nicely and is learning not to fall upon people like a rash! Buster is still young and so needs an active family who can reassure, involve him in constructive employment and carry on his socialisation programme. Buster is neutered, vax'd and chipped. Currently in kennels in Croydon area.

So Buster is on his way and Buster won't be bouncing homes anymore. He is a fabulous lad who seeks direction and has begun to calm down and pick up from people that understand him, love him and positively enthuse in him. So 'B' equals brilliant, bright, positively bashful!

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Buster 1 yr Staffie Croydon Surrey Kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Some photos of buster today ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our volunteer walkers walked Buster today as he looked so upset in his kennel.

She gave him a good long walk he really enjoyed himself 

Oh yer and poor Buster had on my pink dog harness :lol:

Here some pics ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We have changed Buster's name as his former name has bad associations in our rescue. He is now called Zebedee!

One of our volunteer walkers took Zebedee out and here is her update ... note the fashion statements!

"Took the lovely Zebedee/Buster out, He is so lovely and was so gentle with the pony we meet on our walk. 
I have also noticed he is getting better with other dogs".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne visited Zebedee the other day and here is her update ...

"Zebedee was engrossed in the 'Jolly' ball today. I left the paddock to change my camera battery and my absence wasn't noticed. However I called him over and on went the lead and off we went for a walk. Discussed his diet and tummy with Sue..the challenge always is to settle his tummy as he can have diarrhoea. Sue is still trying and now has further info. from Emma. Zebedee took the 'Jolly' ball into his kennel and it was in his bed being played with as I left..not that he noticed :lol:"!



We are giving him some pilchards on trial also.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is Zebedee revealing his latest 'winter number'


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie's family (volunteer walkers) so wanted to meet Zebedee and give him a nylabone. We found that someone had got there before us and there was the identical in his bed with his ball!

Zebedee came out quite excited, but soon settled into his walk with Lisa and Maggie. Very loving boy beginning to put on weight, but has gashes on him from getting up tight. Moved his neighbour down to the end of the kennels as we suspect they were getting him wound up.











Lovely afternoon's walk to remember this evening Zebedzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Zebedee is still waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A team of volunteer kennels walkers walked our dogs yesterday and I had a chance to capture the lovely Zeb on camera. Ah Zebedee - how much longer will you wait in kennels?!!! Here's hoping your forever family spot you soon boy!

Nikki having a crafty cuddle ...








Zebedee is still looking for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We have re-written Zebedee's ad as he has been with us a long time and we know him so well. We have also had very few homing enquiries for him and we felt that he needed an ad with brighter photos. We hope someone out there comes forward for him soon as he has been wasting away in kennels for far too long ...



*His Story:* Zebedee was found stray and bounced out of 2 homes. We have taken him on and he has responded to training and has become very special to us all.

*Salient points:* Young Staffie full of affection. Walks well with other dogs. Needs good sized secure garden, older children or visiting younger children. He has a delicate tummy which is related mainly to his kennel stress, but helped by good quality moist food. Only pet unless dog experienced family to give him time to settle and find his confidence.

*Advert:* Zebedee is a wonderful lad who wants to please and love - just so happy with every chance he is given. He has never had the work put into him so retains some of his puppy energy and exuberance which you have to love about him. He is a favourite in our rescue. Such a handsome lad who doesn't cope in the kennel situation yet has been trapped in this world for months on end.

The new year is coming and 2010 almost spells Zebedee! Zebedee is ready to spring into his family. He wants to get off of the roundabout...we are hoping our rescue is that magic roundabout that can bring him onto stable land and into his family as their cherished pet. He needs a good sized secure garden and firm footed owners that believe in him and can bring him through into the solid loving and dependable pet he is destined to be. He is brilliant, bright, positively and simply our favourite!

Please visit Zebedee's individual thread, in Dogs needing homes in our care on our forum to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

i'd have him in a flash. but am too far away in manchester.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Zebedee's fosterer:

"We had a photo shoot session with Zebedee but the camera was playing up so although we took over a 100 we struggled to find really good ones but they show him settling into family life. Will try again becasue he is so lovely and we'd love to show everyone just how sweet he is" 

Can I have the toy please? I'll take it nicely I promise.



Thanks


Got it! 


It's mine now.


Mine all mine - yippee!!


Now to bed for some peace and quiet.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zebedee in the snow today - live video:

Video0003 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

He loved walking in it, but not going in the garden, his first little accident indoors 

Still being a little angel  ( except with his interdog skills).




Zebedee is still looking for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Zebedee's fosterer:

What is making that noise? 








It is a bit worrying...








Really I don't like it.
















This is what did it:








Me worried - never...








This snow ball is bigger than me







:?
Let's go :









Actually had a great walk - just a scary couple of minutes )
Also lots of sniffing going on between Zebedee and my dogs through the bars of his crate. He'd like to be friends if he knew how :? 
His little holiday here has been extended by a few days because of the weather. I don't know how I am going to take him back without crying - we all love him but he was never going to be a long term foster - circumstances here just aren't right. But he is so good in his crate - quiet, clean and so patient . He is let in the garden at 10pm and goes through until 6.30am in his crate - how good is that  He is housetrained, walks reasonably on a lead. He has so much love to give - someone is going to be very lucky to have him in their lives.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update from Zeb's foster home - they have greyhounds ...

Zebedee had his first proper run with my dogs today - it was lovely to watch. He is ok for a while but couldn't be trusted without the muzzle yet. He had a lovely run with my greyhounds which is great because we don't know when if ever he has had that opportunity. I will try and get a picture tomorrow because anyone who knows greyhounds will know that there won't be a repeat peformance later :lol:

Here's one of him helping take down the decorations


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zebedees short-term foster placement has come to and end. He returned to kennels today and found an old friend ...

Zebedee found his beloved ball : 

Let me at it...

Nearly there.. 

Got it


Zeb liked it in foster and would like to do it again. He is also still looking for his forever home.


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

awwww he is lovely
hoping he finds his forever home soon


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from the kennels - Zebedee is still looking for his forever home!

"Took Zebedee on a good long walk to the village today to get a sandwich. He was fascinated going over the motorway bridge. We shared the sandwich but I did try and tell him he wouldn't like the orange juice and he nearly got to test it :lol: I had lots of cuddles and kisses especially when I sat on a bench to eat. It was still raining a bit - I sat on a carrier bag on a bench and we probably looked a strange sight, but we had fun!

Zebedee is still showing the marks from when he was attacked by an off lead dog"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne ...

I took Zebedee out for the day today to give him much needed relief from kennels. He travelled in the front seat of my car and settled well. After we had dropped Logan and Mr D'Arcy off at the vets we headed for home and went for a lovely river walk in the spring air. Zebedee met a few dogs and one was off lead seen in the distance and was spotted then he decided to avoid..bless. Sums up Zebs confidence level.

He then waited patiently in the car whilst I sorted the gang out. Once sorted I bought him into our garden to relax then he had a warm shower and a big bowl of Nature Diet lamb. He sat on my lap peacefully in the afternoon sun. Dogs forget they are fully grown they just resort to those puppy moments of comfort and nurture. His eyes were red on collection, but by the time we set off to pick the lads up they were pink. He had a booster vacs and a full check over. He did get wary of the vet which surprised me .. so we muzzled just in case .. injection over, muzzle off and treats were sat for and gratefully received. I think he understood I had no option, but to return him to 'his hell'; I told him a few times on the journey back. But promised as ever it won't be for long ... please let it not be long.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update from one of our volunteer walkers:

"Varied our walk today to go along the road just to touch base with reality. Zebedee didn't show a flicker of interest in cars zooming by, but movement in the hedge now thats different. Lovely long walk he was calm once he got outside the kennel and very loving".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"My Name is Zebedee and apparently I am a staffie. I have been living in rescue kennels for as long as I can remember. Before that I lived with people. When I was a little puppy I was so popular and everybody in my life loved me. How that changed!

I tried my best but I didn't know what I was meant to do. I loved my people but that wasn't enough. They got bored of me and didn't teach me how to behave. I didn't get to meet other puppies and dogs so now I don't really know what to make of other dogs - they scare me a bit, I don't trust them so I have to warn them to keep away sometimes. I would love to play with them though - I just don't know how. Other dogs think I'm rude because no-one taught me how to talk to other dogs. When they give me a funny look or say I'm rude I do get cross and scared sometimes. When I was younger I had so much energy and didn't know how to use it so my people kept sending me away. I tried my best to be good but nobody taught me how. They would just get cross and say it was my fault. All I wanted to do was play and have big hugs and give lots of kisses all over their faces or look into their eyes and tell them I loved them.

Then one day I ended up on Death Row - it was just a kennel where I had food and water but there was a sadness too. I didn't understand why. Other dogs left with tails wagging and new people in their lives but not me. I was moved to a new place in a new kennel which was the start of where I am now. In this new kennel were some kind people who got to know me and cared for me even though I got cross at the dogs in the other kennels. I had food, water and a comfy bed but most of all I had people who were there for me and they were there every day. Mostly they were busy but sometimes we would play together and that was just so good.

Then I started to go out for walks too - not very often but I really looked forward to it. I used to have a run in the paddock but nothing as good as going for a walk down the lane seeing other people, horses, cows and lots of intersting things. The best trip was to the cafe where I would get a lovely cuddle and a few scraps of bacon. When I got back from my walk I could sit in my kennel and have a good think about all I had seen.

Then I started to meet other dogs and I began to realise that some of them aren't scary at all especially if we don't get to close. I still didn't like them near me in the kennels because it is so noisy and smelly, it all gets a bit too much for some of us dogs.

Then a good thing happened - I became a lucky dog who was going to be looked after by a rescue and they would always be there for me whatever happened and I would never have to go back to that sad place. So many of us never get that chance. I don't know what it means but I am a staffie - some people think that means bad but others know it is a good thing. We staffies love people so much and just want to make you happy - we don't jump up to scare you or bite you - we want to kiss you and lick your face to show what a good dog we are. Once I was an official rescue dog, I got lots of new friends who would come and walk me. Another thing happened which was good and I got moved into a lovely new kennel block where I could see lots of people. This stopped me worrying all the time about the other dogs and getting lonely. Every time people walked past I would get a stroke or a kind word and it made me so happy and relaxed. I was a different dog - instead of trying to get to the people at the kennels when I was in the paddock I just had a mooch about investigating everything. It was fun and I didn't have any worries. I had my kennel people, I had my perfectly situated kennel and I had my walkers who loved me. Life was beginning to feel good.

Now I was less worried my upset tummy went away too and I filed out a bit. All my special people were so pleased with how I was getting on. Once or twice I had visitors but they chose someone else. Then things got a bit scary - I had to move to another kennel. My upset tummy came back and I was worried. I couldn't see the people anymore all day and I missed it so much. My walkers hardly came at all, something about being too far to travel. There were lots of new dogs and people. The new people were kind but they weren't my people I knew. One of my walkers still came to see me and my rescue lady came too. It was nice to see them so I felt a bit safer. Now though I was back to my old habits of jumping in the kennel and worrying. I was sad and not looking well at all so my special people who would always look after me made sure I got lots more to eat and special food that wouldn't upset me. I started to feel a bit better for a while but it got cold and every day seemed to get worse. People were sad when they visited because they knew I was sad.

Then one day my special walker who had been with me since my jouney from death row began took me home. I would like to say I was the perfect house guest but I did try my very best. I had a special safe place called a crate where I had toys, treats and a blanket and I was indoors and warm. Best of all I could see people and dogs going about there day even when I was in my crate. I did some mixing with the dogs too although I did get scared sometimes and overexcited so I had to wear a muzzle just so we were all safe. I had a good run in the big garden but best of all I liked to play with my ball in the snow. I got to play with the children in the family and got lots of cuddles. I really tried my best and made sure I did my business in the garden. I lay down in my crate and was as quiet as a mouse all night every night. The snow was so bad that I had to stay longer than planned but I had lots of lovely food a nice rest and really started to feel better. A walk every day and lots of runs in the garden - what more could I ask for.

But I did have to go back - I went to another kennel where they said I could have a special kennel near all the people. Unfortunately that didn't work out because I couldn't get used to the other dogs near me and got very upset by them. Now I have a quiet kennel at the end where I can't get agitated by the other dogs. I still get upset sometimes and don't feel like doing much at all but I have my own special ball which I love to play with. The people here sometimes play with me which is lovely. I'm still a little on the skinny side because I worry so much. Some of my special friends visit sometimes and take me for walks and everyone says what a lovely boy I am. I do try so hard and if someone would give me a chance and help me then I could be the best dog ever. Lots of love Zebedee"


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Zebedee from one of our volunteer walkers:

Final walk of the day for me was with our star dog Zebedee.

I had such a brilliant time with him.

As usual, Zeb was jumping everywhere as I got anywhere near his kennel. His facial expression telling me "take me out please, take me out please". Of course, I couldn't resist. Zeb was very easy to get his harness on and then off we were.

I took him out for a long walk, past the paddock area, we then went past the water filtration station and carried our walk in the fields. During this time we ran, crossed bridges (funny how Zeb jumps over any metal bar across his way while Stu or Lloyd had to crawl under them! Then we stopped in the grass fields for a lie in, more cuddles and treats.

He is such an incredibly clever and friendly dog. How come did he spend the last year in kennels is beyond me.

I wish I could help him out.

See you tomorrow Zeb.

(sorry for the many pictures, but I hope they can help finding Zeb his forever home)!












[/quote]


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine, a volunteer:

"If I could walk only one dog, it would have to be Zeb. He is such a sweetheart, and so clever as well...

My God I so wish I could help him to find a better place to live than in a kennel.

I won't mention how handsome the lad is, any photo of Zeb just speaks for itself...



In this photo, Zeb had his front paws on a metal bar right across the bridge waiting for me to give him the go-ahead for following me - Yes he is so much better than me at jumping over things... "!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zebedee ... with us in rescue and in kennels since June 2009 and still waiting for a foster or forever home!

Please click here to see Zebedees film and click Zebedee's tune for the musical accompanyment.

Zebedee…needs Help! to find his forever home » Rescue Remedies Happy Endings


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Wendy:

I walked Zebedee yesterday for the 1st time, what a dream he is, could not believe how well he interacted with me not knowing me at all, he sat on my knee in a field and we cuddled a while, such a beautiful boy, cannot understand why he is still with RR.

Here is a pic of Zeb


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zebedee has such strong people skills. If you are looking for a friendly and loving dog then look no further. Zeb just loves his cuddles.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne:

"Zeb and I had time in the woods today in the shade and beauty. Photos were too dark but oh it broke my heart to sit on the floor and have Zeb on my lap then rolling on his back. Why oh Why has the lovely lovely lad not found his family. He is divine!



*Zebedee is still waiting in kennels for either a foster or forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff and Antoine Lads together, walked Zebedee yesterday ... you have to hear Antoine say Zebedee..in his genuine French accent! Swoon!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Wendy (volunteer walker):

"Took the lovely Zebedee out yesterday, for a lot longer than expected. We only got lost in the woods for an hour :lol: Quite scary, wont be going off the beaten track again. The folliage was very thick and Zebedee could sense I was lost! I ended having to carry him, as he jumped into my arms, bless him. I think he was very happy when we found our way back".


----------

